# Fav Film



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

This has to be one of the best films ever made, what makes the film is the quotes, hes just a few :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Mine's got to be the orginal Italian job.... Where micheal caine says those imortal words... YOUR ONLY SUPPOSED TO BLOW THE BLOODY DOORS OFF....... classic


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine is and always will be the original Halloween , That is one scary film the atmosphere it creates is superb , And that theme tune that's enough to make you poop ya self


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Leon.
My all time favourite...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

*The Transporter* films with Statham.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> Mine is and always will be the original Halloween , That is one scary film the atmosphere it creates is superb , And that theme tune that's enough to make you poop ya self
> 
> Halloween (1978) - You Can't Kill The Boogeyman (ending) - YouTube


The remake was tosh, the actors in the first made the film


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

So many to choose from: Fully Loaded,Goes Bananas,Rides Again,Love Bug & 90's remake; think it has to be Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo
Theres a choice of 3 if it's films packed with quotes you're after:
The man with two brains
Airplane
The Blues Brothers
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2 and stop calling me Shirley.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Has to be scarface and the godfather for me






And can't forget the black comedy "dead man's shoe's" great film and a quality threat from ant's brother


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Green mile, Forrest gimp, demolition man. Just a few to name.


----------



## noah (Aug 17, 2012)

"To kill a mocking bird" is my favorite movie!!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

"Drama":: Falling Down has to be up there.
Sci fi :Avengers Assemble
Comedy:Life of Brian/The Jerk/Young Frankenstein
Horror: Dog Soldiers


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The Deer Hunter


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

the goonies !


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Blues brothers.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Lock stock and 2 smoking barrels for me I think...


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Aye..... but thought snatch was better. Loved brad Pitt as a pikey.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Battle Royale. Best film ever made and one of the most controversial.

Forty-two students, three days, one deserted Island: welcome to Battle Royale. A group of ninth-grade students from a Japanese high school have been forced by legislation to compete in a Battle Royale. The students are each given a bag with a randomly selected weapon and a few rations of food and water and sent off to kill each other in a no-holds-barred (with a few minor rules) game to the death, which means that the students have three days to kill each other until one survives--or they all die. The movie focuses on a few of the students and how they cope. Some decide to play the game like the psychotic Kiriyama or the sexual Mistuko, while others like the heroes of the movie--Shuya, Noriko, and Kawada--are trying to find a way to get off the Island without violence. However, as the numbers dwell down lower and lower on an hourly basis, is there any way for Shuya and his classmates to survive? Written by Prissy Panda Princess

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0266308/


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Ronin
Die Hard #1 
Layer Cake
Star Wars - the first ones!
Back To The Future


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Shawshank redemption
Braveheart
Godfather saga
Conan the barbarian
Predator
Aliens
Chronicles of riddick


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in America

One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Badboys (the first one)
Ronin


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ronin
Gladiator
Leon
Lock Stock and two smoking barrels
Snatch


----------

